

Ask HN: Any good books on database engine design - wilsonfiifi

I know the general answer is read the source code of a popular DBMS like SQLite but I would prefer a book so I can also read about the rational behind design decisions and references as well.<p>Cheers.
======
walterbell
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8240176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8240176)

~~~
wilsonfiifi
Good starting point thanks. Can't believe I missed that!

------
davidw
I'd ask on the Postgres list, maybe they've got some recommendations.

~~~
wilsonfiifi
Thanks

